# Caudal Fin Chalice in Zebrawood



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings my slinga's! Here's one I'm really excited to show ya'll

A "caudal fin" is the "tail fin" of a fish or shark. I thought the handle of this one resembled such.

Here we have a modded Chalice frame (I dropped the fork tips down about 1in. and made them perpendicular to the handle.)

Zebrano main body. Caudal fin swell is constructed with sapele, maple spacer, purpleheart, yellowheart, bloodwood. Sanded to 600 and Finished with BLO/wax.





































Peace brothers and sisters.

And as always, thanks for the constant inspiration this forum and its wonderful members provide.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH BROTHER!!!!!!!!

You are becoming a true ARTIST!!!! What shall we do with you?? SOTM is not enough, my friend!! 

AWESOME!! Not only the fin in the handle is superb, but all the slingshot is a masterpiece. Beautiful!!!

Very innovative laminate work!!! ...watch out for this SHARK!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> OH BROTHER!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are becoming a true ARTIST!!!! What shall we do with you?? SOTM is not enough, my friend!!
> 
> ...


Dang! I've already used up all my likes again  happens too often I'm afraid. Good sir Q the great, thank you for your kind words brother. Your comments always make me smile  even the ones that aren't to me! O senhor é meu melhor amigo fórum! Sem dúvida.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonderful, all the way to the "fin"ish!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful. This is going into my desk top slideshow file.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome !!! what great grain !!! words are useless !!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

What a beauty!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job B-Toon the chalice is a ultimate classic, and with that twist to it very awesome.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > OH BROTHER!!!!!!!!
> ...


...my likes are over too. So here's for ya!!: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow man, she's gorgeous! Fantastic craftsmanship on that, friend!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Damn! That's sweeeet. I love the colours on the fin and the swirls in the zebrano.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Wonderful, all the way to the "fin"ish!


haha very good pun Ray, Thanks buddy



Beanflip said:


> Beautiful. This is going into my desk top slideshow file.


Thanks Beantastic! That is quite an honor sir :thumbsup:



Arturito said:


> awesome !!! what great grain !!! words are useless !!!


Thanks Arturo 



rockslinger said:


> What a beauty!!


Thanks Rockslinger!



BC-Slinger said:


> Great job B-Toon the chalice is a ultimate classic, and with that twist to it very awesome.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BC! Gotta love the Chalice!



Tentacle Toast said:


> Wow man, she's gorgeous! Fantastic craftsmanship on that, friend!


TT, thank you so very much good sir.



ash said:


> ****! That's sweeeet. I love the colours on the fin and the swirls in the zebrano.


Thanks man! The tree did all the hard work


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, that thing is a beaut. I loves me some zebrawood. Keep up the good work.

Eric


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Strom said:


> Man, that thing is a beaut. I loves me some zebrawood. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric, I love the wood too, but it smells like crap!!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaah que chuladas andas haciendo amigo Bicho. Que bonitos contrastes y colorido, muy limpio y cuidado tu trabajo.

una verdadera belleza!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaah que chuladas andas haciendo amigo Bicho. Que bonitos contrastes y colorido, muy limpio y cuidado tu trabajo.
> 
> una verdadera belleza!


Gracias Chepo, usted muy amable. Significa mucho para que usted pueda apreciar mi trabajo. :bowdown:


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow is all I can say everything is great on that. Colors, grain,shape.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Brilliant...just brilliant.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Magnificant!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That is an amazing looking slingshot!

You constantly beat yourself btoon, i think this is your best looking Slingshot so far!

You know, i also like Zebrawood a lot, really nice...i think i found my "April-Nomination"


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay now that's just brilliant! Nice thinking outside of the box!! I wonder if Bill had any idea that his simple chalice design could inspire sooo many different variations? Nice one!!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah B, whats up with that smell ?


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

its a joy to log on and see your work Btoon. WOW.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Arturito said:


> awesome !!! what great grain !!! words are useless !!!


+1


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it may be time for SimpleShot to start thinking about hiring sombody named Brandon. :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it! It is a beauty!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey BToon!! Wow love the shape of this one!! The handle and the colors you picked are perfect!! Ilike the lower forks too!

Another peice of BToon art!! What would one like this sale for? just wondering?

Fwv2


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is Brilliant in both design and color scheme!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh man, what a design, and the shape, and the colors, and the finish, and.... eeeh.... ok, I am speechless now... :bowdown:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

I M P R E S S I VE, BEAUTIFULL ! ! ! !


----------



## JTizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Absolutely Gorgeous! Brilliant work!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful as usual brandon you just get better and better


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, incredible masterpiece!


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice I love showing off the SS on here when I tell people about SS they say what a black widow no I say look at THIS....


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, that is fantastic!! The color the shape... :bowdown:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You never stop to WOW me. Thank you for sharing, B.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I think it may be time for SimpleShot to start thinking about hiring sombody named Brandon. :bowdown: :bowdown:


Indeed!!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

An eye catcher - great!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

G30 said:


> Wow is all I can say everything is great on that. Colors, grain,shape.


Thanks a lot G30!



bullseyeben! said:


> Brilliant...just brilliant.


Ben buddy, many thanks good sir



Gundy said:


> Magnificant!


Thanks Gundy



AnTrAxX said:


> That is an amazing looking slingshot!
> 
> You constantly beat yourself btoon, i think this is your best looking Slingshot so far!
> 
> You know, i also like Zebrawood a lot, really nice...i think i found my "April-Nomination"


Thanks for that Antraxx, I know you're a zebrawood lover too! Figured this one would hit a sweet spot with ya! lol, and seriously, thanks for taking the time to say such kind words. You rock.



wombat said:


> Okay now that's just brilliant! Nice thinking outside of the box!! I wonder if Bill had any idea that his simple chalice design could inspire sooo many different variations? Nice one!!


The Great Wombat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown: You sir have always been a source of inspiration. Thanks for stopping by!



AZ Stinger said:


> Yeah B, whats up with that smell ?


So stinky , whenever I'm working it though, I cant help but stick my nose up to it and get a sniff every once in a while... just for torture! But in all seriousness it really does smell like feet!



GHT said:


> its a joy to log on and see your work Btoon. WOW.


Thank you Tom! Much appreciated sir



Bob Fionda said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Oh Bob :bowdown: Thank you sir



Saderath said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> > awesome !!! what great grain !!! words are useless !!!
> ...


Thanks Saderathington 



Dayhiker said:


> I think it may be time for SimpleShot to start thinking about hiring sombody named Brandon.


LOL! Ya! I'll be the guy who licks the envelopes!!!!!! LOL :neener:



NightKnight said:


> Love it! It is a beauty!


Thanks Aaron, you rock !



FWV2 said:


> Hey BToon!! Wow love the shape of this one!! The handle and the colors you picked are perfect!! Ilike the lower forks too!
> 
> Another peice of BToon art!! What would one like this sale for? just wondering?
> 
> Fwv2


Hey FWV2, Thanks for the kind words! I really appreciate it! And to answer your question... I'm not sure!  I feel weird putting a number on it. Never been good at that. But I can say less than 100bucks for sure. Slingshots seem to be a labor of love, I'd feel kinda silly asking what I'd really need to ask to recoup my time, energy and recourses. Thank goodness I like making them so much!



Blue Danube said:


> That is Brilliant in both design and color scheme!


From the Chalice Man , thanks dude! A nice shark to go with your Octopus... "Under da sea....... Under da sea!!! Darling it's better, down where it's wetter, take it from me!"



flicks said:


> Oh man, what a design, and the shape, and the colors, and the finish, and.... eeeh.... ok, I am speechless now...


lol Flicks! Thanks dude, thanks a lot 



The Gopher said:


> Absolutely love it!


Gopher!!!!!!!!! I'm glad you like it! You da man :bowdown:



LP Sling said:


> I M P R E S S I VE, BEAUTIFULL ! ! ! !


Thanks LP!



JTizzle said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous! Brilliant work!


Thank you very much JTizzle ma nizzle



bigron said:


> beautiful as usual brandon you just get better and better


Ron, thanks buddy! FL POWER!!!!!!!!!!!



stej said:


> Wow, incredible masterpiece!


Thanks stej, have a good one buddy!



BuBsMuBollock said:


> Very nice I love showing off the SS on here when I tell people about SS they say what a black widow no I say look at THIS....


LOL, that's an awesome compliment. Thanks for taking the time to stop by and say something nice!



PorkChopSling said:


> Wow, that is fantastic!! The color the shape...


Thanks Pork chop, I had fun with this one!



mr. green said:


> You never stop to WOW me. Thank you for sharing, B.


Youre welcome Mr Green! , THANK YOU!



torsten said:


> An eye catcher - great!!


TORSTEN!!!!!! :bowdown: Thank you for stopping by dude!!!! Nice to see ya and thanks for the nice comment!

OK, I think that's everyone  I'm overwhelmed by the feedback on this one! Thank you all so much once again.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, the fin swell is awesome, dude!! Very innovative. That gives the slingshot a totally new character. I am a huge fan of palmswells too, so I definetelly will have to try out the fin swell


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Your work thrilled me again and again, looks marvelous, double thumbs up !!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

How did i miss this? ... jaw dropping work B!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow BToon - that is awesome! You are king of the laminations!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wooow very nice, I found this beauty in Antraxx's gallery.

Wanted to ask, was that avatar of yours laser engraved?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wasn't paying attention to the date---thought this was a new entry. Great looking sling, anyhow!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

The colors in the swell are an awesome combo! Great work!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I still come back to this slingshot for inspiration  awesome stuff! Btoon your production line seems quiet lately?


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Very good looking slingshot. Like the wood. Another fine slingshot in your collection.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Como persona :bowdown: , como constructor :bowdown: , como ..... :bowdown: .

Un fuerte abrazo Brandon , excelente trabajo :wave:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

THE TOON!!!! Bringin it home! Great job Brandon! God,this forum is unreal with it's talent level!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

that is one extremely good looking catty well done mate 

-Epic


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very, very good work....


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks fantastic


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s awesome to cool


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That's a masterpiece!


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

That's a really good job


----------

